

Free PDF of Great by Choice by Jim Collins - the greatest business teacher alive - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2012/learn-from-the-greatest-business-teacher-alive-jim-collins/

======
wj
The title is a bit misleading. It is actually a free summary. You still need
to purchase the book.

